# Lets see your wood shed



## Toddppm (Oct 22, 2011)

Always cool to see others ideas. Finally got something up at my place, this one is about 24 ft long x 10 ft. deep. Need to put up some braces still but it's nice to have a roof finally. Will be doing another on the side, same length but only about 5 ft. deep so I can put eqpt. under part of this one.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a older picture of my wood shed that have been posted before. 

Scott


----------



## msvold (Oct 22, 2011)

*Just put up this fall*

My Dad visited this fall and helped me put this up. View attachment 204016
View attachment 204017


----------



## songofthewood (Oct 22, 2011)

msvold said:


> My Dad visited this fall and helped me put this up. View attachment 204016
> View attachment 204017



Nice team work! :smile2:


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 22, 2011)

*Arrrrrgggggggg*


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 22, 2011)

*CussGrumbleGrumble*


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice sheds.

If there is any time and money left this Summer, I'll be attempting my first milling and it only seems fitting the first project for said lumber is dry storage for more lumber. The Mother of all Firewood sheds will have to wait until the following Summer at this rate.

STLfirewood, are they dry when they go in there? If not, does the wood in the middle of the pile dry OK?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's mine.. she ain't pretty but it keep my wood dry.


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's mine. It's 10 by 10. 8 feet at the front. 6 at the back.


----------



## avason (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work guys1...I'll try to get a couple of pics of mine soon.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 23, 2011)

I would post one, but don't thinks anyone really wants to see my beer gut. :msp_wink:


----------



## rottiman (Oct 23, 2011)

This one holds 20 rows, each 9' x 7.5'


----------



## dmlefevre (Oct 23, 2011)

This holds about 3 cord. The other half houses equipment. Built it with my dad a few years back. About 21x12. There 's about 16 cord behind the shed.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 23, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Nice sheds.
> 
> If there is any time and money left this Summer, I'll be attempting my first milling and it only seems fitting the first project for said lumber is dry storage for more lumber. The Mother of all Firewood sheds will have to wait until the following Summer at this rate.
> 
> STLfirewood, are they dry when they go in there? If not, does the wood in the middle of the pile dry OK?


 

Not all of the wood is dry when it goes in there. It dries just fine. It doesn't see any rain or snow. I never have any complaints on the wood burning. I also split it pretty small so That helps with drying.

Scott


----------



## stumpy75 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's mine!


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 23, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> I would post one, but don't thinks anyone really wants to see my beer gut. :msp_wink:


 Those are not Beer guts they are a liquid grain silo.


----------



## borat (Oct 23, 2011)

Built this shed at camp a few years ago after a blow-down destroyed my original structure. 

View attachment 204066


Finished shed. One third for wood balance for boat storage. I have maybe three cords in it.

View attachment 204067


I have another smaller structure that I built from scraps of lumber left over from other projects and metal roofing that I had after re-roofing all of the buildings at camp. Cost me next to nothing. This one might hold close to 2 cords.

View attachment 204071


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 23, 2011)

The new and old sheds. The new shed is a little larger and has a few improvements for strength. I'm working on filling the old one right now. The smaller one stores between 3 and 3.5 cord depending on how much space I leave between the rows.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 24, 2011)

I needed a place I could stack my wood for sales and have it in measured quantities.
I had a bunch of old used lumber in my barn that I needed to get out of the way so I came up with this. I made 8’x5’x24” racks a plywood top and a divider in the middle. Then I rolled a layer if roofing paper on the top and covered it with a tarp. I will put 6 foot wood fencing on the back side when I get the money and get rid of the tarps. That way its covered on all sides except the front. With the fencing boards on the back it can let air through while deflecting the rain off the wood. This way I can easily pull out exactly what the customer wants. This picture was taken before I finished but you can get the idea. 
Oh! And there on skids so I can drag them around with the tractor.
Dennis


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Oct 24, 2011)

some crafty ideas ,i just build a 10 ft long x 5 ft high rack , put em 3 wide and top em with a piece of steel siding that has a couple 2x3 ribs for stiffners ,as the racks get emptied i just pull them away so i dont have to step over empty racks . newest set built with a 1 ft height diff to pitch the water to the back and makes sno raking easier .sides are all open for ventilation . i call it the portable rack n roof system lol


----------



## fordracer (Oct 24, 2011)

*My Wood Shed*

here is my wood shed,it measures 16ft.x12.5ft.x8ft.,just put a new coat of stain back in august 2011.View attachment 204214


----------



## kodiak (Oct 24, 2011)

When you guys stack left-to-right, back to front in these sheds, the oldest stuff will always be buried. How do you rotate the wood supply?


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 24, 2011)

1project2many said:


> The new and old sheds. The new shed is a little larger and has a few improvements for strength. I'm working on filling the old one right now. The smaller one stores between 3 and 3.5 cord depending on how much space I leave between the rows.


 

Space between the rows???? Man that first one looks like its busting at the seams! No space left in there, looks good!


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 26, 2011)

> Space between the rows???? Man that first one looks like its busting at the seams! No space left in there, looks good!


lol. Thanks. There's 6 rows at 14" long with about 2-3" between the ends. Gotta leave enough space for airflow.



> When you guys stack left-to-right, back to front in these sheds, the oldest stuff will always be buried. How do you rotate the wood supply?



I consistently have 1/4 to 1/2 of a "row" of wood left at the end of the season. I pull that little bit out and mix it in with wood going into the "next to last" row.


----------



## sw18x (Oct 27, 2011)

Before and after pics...built this in the spring when we moved into the new house. 20'X12'. Not bad for my first attempt at carpentry - serves the purpose, anyways. Also have a 10X5X5 rack on the side of the house.


----------



## Jaberwky (Oct 28, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> Here's mine. It's 10 by 10. 8 feet at the front. 6 at the back.


 
Canoe see the shed behind that watercraft?


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 29, 2011)

I use what used to be a open cattle shed, to the east, on part of the barn. Gets plenty of air, and is on concrete. Thats a plus too. Also started using the over hang on the same side of the barn also. Wood sits on stone there. But stays remarkably dry under there too. I only burn about 4-5 cord a year, to heat with, sell the rest to friends & neighbors. Makes easy access to load it out too, as long as the ground is dry, or frozen in the winter.






















Gregg,


----------



## Tim in NY (Oct 29, 2011)

Heres a couple I just took today.
6 full cord on one side, 2 on the other along with the tractor.
Tim


View attachment 204927
View attachment 204928


----------



## avason (Nov 6, 2011)

OhioGregg said:


> I use what used to be a open cattle shed, to the east, on part of the barn. Gets plenty of air, and is on concrete. Thats a plus too. Also started using the over hang on the same side of the barn also. Wood sits on stone there. But stays remarkably dry under there too. I only burn about 4-5 cord a year, to heat with, sell the rest to friends & neighbors. Makes easy access to load it out too, as long as the ground is dry, or frozen in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap...Those are the nicest looking piles i've seen. I can never get mine to even come close to that.


----------



## avason (Nov 6, 2011)

Did I say piles? Stacks!


----------



## avason (Nov 6, 2011)

Woodshed/storage
View attachment 205990
View attachment 205991
View attachment 205993
View attachment 205994

















This one was right before alfred


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Nov 6, 2011)

nice woodshed ... cute gnomes also


----------



## WVhunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Great pics guys!!!


----------



## barnumb (Nov 13, 2011)

Here You Go

View attachment 206942


----------



## Toxic2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a couple of pics of our house set-up..It isnt really a shed cause it is under our deck. It is some easy to fill the big stove in the basement..just open the door and grab wood.. build a block/retaining wall on one side and its wooden slates on the other for some air flow..holds about 5.5 cord..roughly what we burn in a winter..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

what it looks like from the outside..hadnt backfilled or finished the steps in this pic





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigtuna (Nov 21, 2011)

*fng here*

ok ill try this one more time, i just finished the install on the wood stove approx 3 mos ago , been cuttin wood with what i believe is a homelite xl925, built a small 8x8 shed its about 1/2 full, ive got more to split and some down still to go get but any way


----------



## ant (Nov 23, 2011)

this is mine


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 23, 2011)

Been workin on this one for a while...

View attachment 208432


----------



## Ohioguychris (Nov 23, 2011)

artbaldoni said:


> Been workin on this one for a while...
> 
> View attachment 208432



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 23, 2011)

Good lord! I'm embarrassed by these fine specimens.

That tears it; I'm building a decent woodshed post haste

I'm not even going to post pictures of my makeshift lean-to's. (hanging head in shame)


----------



## avason (Nov 24, 2011)

Ayatollah said:


> Good lord! I'm embarrassed by these fine specimens.
> 
> That tears it; I'm building a decent woodshed post haste
> 
> I'm not even going to post pictures of my makeshift lean-to's. (hanging head in shame)



No shame....let's see them. I'm sure they are better than when I had a pile of wood, not stacked under a tarp and under two feet of snow. i didn't even have the crap pile on pallets. Let's see them!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 24, 2011)

avason said:


> No shame....let's see them. I'm sure they are better than when I had a pile of wood, not stacked under a tarp and under two feet of snow. i didn't even have the crap pile on pallets. Let's see them!:msp_thumbsup:



yeah put the pix up!!!


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 24, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> yeah put the pix up!!!


ehhhh, alrighty then. But I must warn you I don't take ridicule well






















Under the treehouse is where the pre-split wood goes until the will to split hits me











And here's where I store the incoming wood


----------



## Garmins dad (Nov 24, 2011)

nice stacks.. better then what i did for the first three years..


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 24, 2011)

Forgot one of the bigger ones too:






As you can see, my wood shed consists of carefully stacked areas with roofing felt on the back sides facing the fence lines, roofing felt in the tops, and sometimes another leftover plywood for extra strength. the side yard one was an aluminum restaurant shelf unit with roofing felt over it and wood facing that was kind of woven into it. Staple gun used to secure the roofing felt ot selected pieces of wood.

Alrighty...the only thing I'm really proud of is that it was all scrounged up or leftover material. No cash outlay that had not already been previously laid for another project. Oh...and all free wood too. Gawd...I've turned into such a begger in my pauperdom years


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 25, 2011)

nothin to be ashamed of there brother. you got some good lookin stacks and i just LOVE your trailer!!


----------



## avason (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice stacks dude....wish I would have done that from the beginning of my wood burning years.


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 26, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> nothin to be ashamed of there brother. you got some good lookin stacks and i just LOVE your trailer!!





avason said:


> Nice stacks dude....wish I would have done that from the beginning of my wood burning years.



Unfortunately I have "time to stack" on my hands.

That little trailer has been with me since '92. It can be hell to back up, but it makes up for that 3 fold going forward:smile2:


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Nov 26, 2011)

Pallets and $30 worth of lumber from the reject pile at Lowes:


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 26, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


> Pallets and $30 worth of lumber from the reject pile at Lowes:



I like the kindling stash


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is my new shed, I built it this summer with the help of my brother and brother in law. We put it up durring one of the hottest weekends this year, well over 90 degrees. NOT a good idea but we got it done. Shed is 30 foot long x 14 foot wide, 10 foot tall at the front and 6 foot at the back. I am still working on filling it and I also started emptying it already. It should supply me with 3 years of wood, I will just keep rotating which side I grab from.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 27, 2011)

This by far the nicest one we had. I say had as a mini tornado hit and messed it up pretty bad now. The wood stack is the only thing that kept it from going to the ground. Insurance totaled it out but we'll probably try to true it up and use it as it's just for wood. Close to 80 cord in it again as we filled it back up last Winter. About another 100 cord in other barns underroof but this is the nicest for loading and unloading. Perfect storage to me would be steel post as you wouldn't have to worry about powder post beetles or termites on the buildings structure.














These are old pics and I wish it still looked like that


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> This by far the nicest one we had. I say had as a mini tornado hit and messed it up pretty bad now. The wood stack is the only thing that kept it from going to the ground. Insurance totaled it out but we'll probably try to true it up and use it as it's just for wood. Close to 80 cord in it again as we filled it back up last Winter. About another 100 cord in other barns underroof but this is the nicest for loading and unloading. Perfect storage to me would be steel post as you wouldn't have to worry about powder post beetles or termites on the buildings structure.
> 
> These are old pics and I wish it still looked like that


Sorry to hear about your shed getting damaged. Damn I like your truck though. Do you burn or sell wood or both? Why so much wood are you a hoarder? HAHAHAHA


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2011)

Let me make it clear I like your old powerwagon not that chevy sitting in front of your wood shed!!!!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 27, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry to hear about your shed getting damaged. Damn I like your truck though. Do you burn or sell wood or both? Why so much wood are you a hoarder? HAHAHAHA



Don't want to hijack the OP's thread. This thread will explain and if you have ?'s I'll answer there if you'd like. Kevin

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/87207.htm


----------



## memory (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that is what I call a woodshed, Kevin.

Here is our woodsheed.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine should be arriving by next weekend I hope. Don't have the time to build what I want, so I ordered an 18x21 carport to use until I can build what I really want. Once the real deal is built I will use the carport for what it was meant for. 

Pics when it comes!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 27, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Let me make it clear I like your old powerwagon not that chevy sitting in front of your wood shed!!!!


 Don't be too hard on the old Chevy. It's hauled more wood than most can imagine 

Here's a link to the "other" trucks build. 

Albums By kevininohio - ImageEvent

Man can not live by wood alone!


----------



## cfarms (Nov 27, 2011)

My "wood shed"!!! It's a 7 foot diameter by 28 foot long tanker car with the ends cut out. It holds about 8 cords. View attachment 208789
View attachment 208790


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Don't be too hard on the old Chevy. It's hauled more wood than most can imagine
> 
> Here's a link to the "other" trucks build.
> 
> ...



I dont have anything against your wood hauler chevy its just that your powerwagon makes me haul wood myself.:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2011)

cfarms said:


> My "wood shed"!!! It's a 7 foot diameter by 28 foot long tanker car with the ends cut out. It holds about 8 cords. View attachment 208789
> View attachment 208790



Thats a different woodshed looks like it works well. The pile can never fall over. Seems like something a minnesotan would do. HAHAHA


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 27, 2011)

cfarms said:


> My "wood shed"!!! It's a 7 foot diameter by 28 foot long tanker car with the ends cut out. It holds about 8 cords. View attachment 208789
> View attachment 208790



It could also be the makings of a wood fired cannon


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 1, 2011)

cfarms said:


> My "wood shed"!!! It's a 7 foot diameter by 28 foot long tanker car with the ends cut out. It holds about 8 cords. View attachment 208789
> View attachment 208790



That's cool, don't think the wife would like that next to the house though. Leave a little airspace along the top and I bet that thing would burn like a rocketship!


----------



## Lancelwh (Dec 1, 2011)

OhioGregg said:


> I use what used to be a open cattle shed, to the east, on part of the barn. Gets plenty of air, and is on concrete. Thats a plus too. Also started using the over hang on the same side of the barn also. Wood sits on stone there. But stays remarkably dry under there too. I only burn about 4-5 cord a year, to heat with, sell the rest to friends & neighbors. Makes easy access to load it out too, as long as the ground is dry, or frozen in the winter.
> Gregg,



Nice setup and beautiful stacks Gregg. I went to college with a VonStein from Jenera, happen to know any with a boy that'd be about 29? 
And what kind of wood do you have there? Whats your secret to cutting perfect lengths?


----------



## Ayatollah (Oct 5, 2012)

Ayatollah said:


> Good lord! I'm embarrassed by these fine specimens.
> 
> That tears it; I'm building a decent woodshed post haste
> 
> I'm not even going to post pictures of my makeshift lean-to's. (hanging head in shame)





avason said:


> No shame....let's see them. I'm sure they are better than when I had a pile of wood, not stacked under a tarp and under two feet of snow. i didn't even have the crap pile on pallets. Let's see them!:msp_thumbsup:





chopperfreak2k1 said:


> yeah put the pix up!!!





Ayatollah said:


> ehhhh, alrighty then. But I must warn you I don't take ridicule well
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ayatollah said:


> Forgot one of the bigger ones too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So it's been a year, and I have come a ways. Still needs a roof over both of them, and I'm hoping to inherit some wood for that this month. But it won't be long now until I've got a semi respectable woodshed. Might only compete with Jed Clampett's as far as looks, but it sure won't be falling or blowing apart anytime soon


Before:






After


----------



## RobertGerace (Dec 23, 2012)

*8 Cord Wood Shed*

Inspired by sheds on this site, I wanted to post mine here in the hope it will inspire somebody else. The floor is a bed of gravel over landscaping material. Four bays each hold a little over 2 chords each. All materials were purchased from Home Depot with a total cost of about $1,000. While expensive, it is entirely constructed of pressure treated wood, cement, plywood and shingles. It took about 3 months of weekends (using only the time I had each weekend) to complete.

What I learned along the way:

1. Don't forget to lay out the shed with sticks and strings. You will pay a steep price getting everything square later if you don't start off square.
2. Don't be afraid to go deep on the foundation 4x4 verticals. If I had it to do over again I'd go deep enough to use two bags of quickcrete in each hole.
3. Put the roof on last. Until you get the siding on the shed is wobbly. Once the siding is on the shed is rock solid.
4. I had hoped to build on to the right of the shed to make an enclosed tool shed. Time, momentum, and money never followed...should have done it all at once.

View attachment 269256
View attachment 269257
View attachment 269258
View attachment 269259


----------



## flashhole (Dec 26, 2012)

sb47 said:


> I needed a place I could stack my wood for sales and have it in measured quantities.
> I had a bunch of old used lumber in my barn that I needed to get out of the way so I came up with this. I made 8’x5’x24” racks a plywood top and a divider in the middle. Then I rolled a layer if roofing paper on the top and covered it with a tarp. I will put 6 foot wood fencing on the back side when I get the money and get rid of the tarps. That way its covered on all sides except the front. With the fencing boards on the back it can let air through while deflecting the rain off the wood. This way I can easily pull out exactly what the customer wants. This picture was taken before I finished but you can get the idea.
> Oh! And there on skids so I can drag them around with the tractor.
> Dennis



sb47 - How long are the skids (8'?) and how much do you think it weighs loaded with wood? Do they pull ok or do they sink into the ground?


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 269943
View attachment 269944

My two little sheds that keep leaning and threatening to fall over on me. Im not what you would call a carpenter type.


----------



## Gavman (Dec 27, 2012)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> View attachment 269943
> View attachment 269944
> 
> My two little sheds that keep leaning and threatening to fall over on me. Im not what you would call a carpenter type.



Carpenter type is "random and fortunate" 




Gets the job done though, thats fortunate:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sb47 (Dec 27, 2012)

flashhole said:


> sb47 - How long are the skids (8'?) and how much do you think it weighs loaded with wood? Do they pull ok or do they sink into the ground?



When empty they don’t weigh much. I can scoot them around and in place by hand.
You would need a weight chart to determine how much the wood weighs.
My guess is around 1700 lb’s. They are just a little over 8 feet overall so that the inside measurement is 8’2” and just under five feet tall and 26” deep.
I have a divider in the middle so I can pull out a ¼ cord and it gives the middle some support.
I have plywood on top with a tarp covering the top and back with some tar paper covering that. When I find some scrap roofing shingles, I’ll put them on top to shed the rain. There under some live oaks so it doesn’t get much rain on it.
I did put a couple of treated 2x6 flat on the bottom so I can skid them around, but I never move them.
So far its worked out pretty good.
I have just put in another row down the side fence line but I just used t-post and treated 4x4’s to set it on, and I just cover it with a piece of plywood.
As far as sinking, the flat 2x6’s keep it from sinking. Besides, the ground here is very hard most of the time.


----------



## 1project2many (Aug 30, 2014)

My two sheds. The first picture is the "new" shed and is slightly larger. I built it differently and as a result it's stronger in several places but it's starting to lean so I need to pull it up and add some bracing. I used to stack one more row right at the front but I've skipped it the last few years and used pieces from an outdoor stack for the last few chilly nights in the spring. The "old" shed will be filled this year to supply heat in 2015-2016.


----------



## ash man (Aug 30, 2014)

14' x 32' long. Built it last fall and its almost full with @ 20 cords of oak and ash.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 1, 2014)

In the process of building my first wood shed from scrap lumber and tin that I have acquired over the past few years. I'm no carpenter so hopefully it doesn't fall over this winter!


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 23, 2014)

ash man said:


> View attachment 365838
> View attachment 365845
> 14' x 32' long. Built it last fall and its almost full with @ 20 cords of oak and ash.


Do you store the split wood elsewhere or just pull from that great horde and split on demand or do you have a monster boiler that doesn't need most wood split or?


----------



## Sledneck_77 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Guys I know I posted this a few weeks ago but saw this thread and figured I'd chuck a pic on. Built it out of pallets. 
Half full now should hold about 4.5.


----------



## ash man (Oct 23, 2014)

kiwi. I have a owb and throw in the biggest pieces my back will allow. Fire box is 3' x 5' and the door is 25" x 25" so it will take some pretty big chunks.


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 9, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that a wood shed without doors is a hotel for rats. I'm building two sheds right now, one for each of my kids, a little more than half way through, and these will be totally enclosed


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Are these going to be for wood? I would think you will have to have some air flow for it to dry or stay dry. I like what your doing though.


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 9, 2014)

We dry the wood prior, but really, you don't need that much flow. The top of the shed will have a vent with screen, as well as one in the door


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 9, 2014)

I should also mention that up until the plywood sheathing, these sheds were built from free materials that I begged or were given away. The screws were the only thing bought, but they were left over from another project last year. I couldn't find any free plywood, although that hasn't historically been the case. I located a guy building crates who was selling off 22" x 8' x 3/8 ply for $2.00 each, and it's new. I used construction adhesive in the seams before stapling in on the frames. I also bought a box of new staples for my staple gun


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 10, 2014)

ash man said:


> View attachment 365838
> View attachment 365845
> 14' x 32' long. Built it last fall and its almost full with @ 20 cords of oak and ash.



Why you no split wood first?


----------



## ash man (Nov 10, 2014)

Most of the bigger unsplit wood is ash that is already dead and dry. As stated earlier I have an owb and keep the pieces as big as possible. The bigger they are the longer they burn


----------



## Ayatollah (Nov 10, 2014)

ash man said:


> Most of the bigger unsplit wood is ash that is already dead and dry. As stated earlier I have an owb and keep the pieces as big as possible. The bigger they are the longer they burn


Ah...so


----------

